# The best small stick?



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Well it seems like the summer is over (finally ), here in Sweden anyway. And I was already thinking of the cigars Im going to smoke during the winter-season. Since Im beeing a outdoor smoker and the weather can be very cold around 10, 20 even 30 degrees Celsius ( I have no idea what its in Fahrenheit) it would be suitable with a smaller stick. And what better place to turn to than this place. Where I can get some good answers/comments/suggestions/advices from the "experts". . 

In other words please vote in the poll and if your fav small cigar isnt there just write it down in your post.

Thank you very much!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

By the way I voted for Party Shorts. Have no idea what the hell that is but Ive heard some good things about them . Im almost certain that Im going to get a box of those.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

My favorite small ISOM cigar is the Fonseca Delicias. The taste is typical Cuban earthiness and I also really appreciate the fact they are inexpensive.


----------



## hoyo#9 (Aug 14, 2004)

for me BCJ is the way to go. Although I must give mention to Party Shorts (best bang for the $$$) and Siglo I.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I have to vote for the Party Short but I don't know if it can be considered a short smoke. I had one this morning that took me over an hour to finish!


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

my isom stick i would say my fav would be Punch Presidentes and then it would have to be an LT Brooklyn Mini


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> By the way I voted for Party Shorts. Have no idea what the hell that is but Ive heard some good things about them . Im almost certain that Im going to get a box of those.


I voted for Party shorts also. Try some singles from a cab of 50, they taste better than the boxed party shorts. RASCC are also a very tasty little smoke.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Nice selection.
They're all good, although the last JL Patricia (personally aged for 8 yrs.) I tried seemd kinda' flat.
IMHO, the Siglo I is my favorite in that size, the closes thing in today's market to the strength & complexity (although a different flavor profile) ot a Davidoff Haut Brion.
The non-Habano Ashton VSG Tres Mystique is also quite good, and, for me, another to consider.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow, what choices.  I finally discovered these little babies last Summer. Thank God! I'll admit that I've always been skeptical about 'em, which is why it took me so freakin' long to finally try a few. What gems!! Granted, they'll never replace my favorite robustos or churchills. But I'll always have a box of Sig I's & a box of Party Shorts resting in my humidor!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I just happened to smoke a Party short today.
It is a tie in my mind between this and the Boli PC.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*My wife says that I have the best small stick.  *

Partagas shorts......what did you think I meant??


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Party shorts all the way. Next is the SCdH El Principe IMHO.


----------



## jerdog (Jul 29, 2004)

party shorts are pretty hard to beat, but the montecristo no. 4 is pretty close.


----------



## Herfzilla (Aug 9, 2004)

Siglo I or Partagas Short (cab version).


----------



## Lunch Box (Aug 19, 2004)

*PARTAGAS SHORTS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## wk-mang (Oct 27, 2003)

Sig I or BCJ

Wade


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Trini Reyes.

Had one for a birthday "dessert" a couple of night ago.
I've always enjoyed these. Lots of well balanced strength, flavor, complexity in a really nice small stick.
Mmm! Yummy.

:w :al  
Smoke, Drink, and be Merry.


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

in this order///

siglo 1
trini reyes
boli cj
party short
el pricipie

i like them all....


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow! I didnt expect the spanish inquisition. I mean I ddint expect that many to vote.

One thin though Im very intrested to know what cigar you should have choosed if you choosed OTHER.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> My favorite small ISOM cigar is the Fonseca Delicias. The taste is typical Cuban earthiness and I also really appreciate the fact they are inexpensive.


This one is definately on the buying-list. The main reason for that is like you said, its rather cheap. And Ive heard a lots of great thing about it. Maybe someone should write a revie about it.


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

I chose other and it is the ryj pc every one i have smoked over 4 boxes have been from 97 or 98. never had a bad one. if that is too big, i would have chosen the partagas tres petit over the short.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

hoyo#9 said:


> for me BCJ is the way to go. Although I must give mention to Party Shorts (best bang for the $$$) and Siglo I.


To be honest, the Bolivar Corona Junior is probably the only one Ive tried of the all mentioned above (perhaps Siglo I but that could have been Siglo II too. Sorry about this but in those days it just was a Cohiba - WOW!) and that was about 4 years ago. I remember it like it was very strong and peppery like. The ulcear-feeling was defenetaly there.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Lamar said:


> I have to vote for the Party Short but I don't know if it can be considered a short smoke. I had one this morning that took me over an hour to finish!


I usually smoke a robusto (50X5?) in 30 min-1 hour, I think Im quite a fast smoker. So I estimate the time to smoke a Party Short would be 20 min- 40 min.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

1f1fan said:


> I voted for Party shorts also. Try some singles from a cab of 50, they taste better than the boxed party shorts. RASCC are also a very tasty little smoke.


It was exactly that one I had in mind to buy. Cab of 50.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Nice selection.
> They're all good, although the last JL Patricia (personally aged for 8 yrs.) I tried seemd kinda' flat.
> IMHO, the Siglo I is my favorite in that size, the closes thing in today's market to the strength & complexity (although a different flavor profile) ot a Davidoff Haut Brion.
> The non-Habano Ashton VSG Tres Mystique is also quite good, and, for me, another to consider.


Ofcourse they are a nice selection. I picked them out! 

Sorry to hear that about the JL Patricia. The JL Seleccion no.2 is probably my favourite now when the PSD #4 seems to be off/sick.

Like I said before, Im not sure if Ive tried the Siglo I. I think I have to try it now. 

And dont start to talk about Davidoff Haut Brion!  

Have tried Ashton VSG Robusto twice and have to say I truly enjoyed them. And in a smaller stick... Well... Isnt those very hard to get even in the US? By the way, speaking of small sticks, have you tried the Zino Platinum Scepter Shorty? I have tried the Grand Master and I have to say that is my favorite non-Cuban cigar.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

motortown said:


> Wow, what choices.  I finally discovered these little babies last Summer. Thank God! I'll admit that I've always been skeptical about 'em, which is why it took me so freakin' long to finally try a few. What gems!! Granted, they'll never replace my favorite robustos or churchills. But I'll always have a box of Sig I's & a box of Party Shorts resting in my humidor!


A very wise decision!

You just dont think the small ones can pack so much flavour and punch!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> I just happened to smoke a Party short today.
> It is a tie in my mind between this and the Boli PC.


Is it a big differnce between Bolivar Coronas Junior and Bolivar PC?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

kellydontwanttasleep said:


> my isom stick i would say my fav would be Punch Presidentes and then it would have to be an LT Brooklyn Mini


I have no idea what those sticks are?

Maybe a review?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Party shorts all the way. Next is the SCdH El Principe IMHO.


Nice choices! SCdLH El Principe is next on my list. How are they by the way?


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Trini Reyes.
> 
> Had one for a birthday "dessert" a couple of night ago.
> I've always enjoyed these. Lots of well balanced strength, flavor, complexity in a really nice small stick.
> ...


How are they smoking? A review maybe?

Ive only tried one Trinidad. A Trinidad Robustos Extra that was too wet. Very mild not too much flavour and the flavour I noticed wasnt good: grass or something.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Enyafan said:


> I chose other and it is the ryj pc every one i have smoked over 4 boxes have been from 97 or 98. never had a bad one. if that is too big, i would have chosen the partagas tres petit over the short.


I have to try the Partagas Tres Petit somtime then!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

How can Boli petits not be on this list? To me they edge out the Shorts by a small margin. Sig. 1 and San Cris. are also in my top 5 small smokes.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

Fredster said:


> How can Boli petits not be on this list? To me they edge out the Shorts by a small margin. Sig. 1 and San Cris. are also in my top 5 small smokes.


As I probably said before, I have very limited experience with the smaller cuban cigars I didnt know that the Bolivar Petit Coronas were good/popular if thats the case here. And I like to ask you a question: Whats the difference between Bolivar Coronas Junior and Bolivar Petit Corona?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> As I probably said before, I have very limited experience with the smaller cuban cigars I didnt know that the Bolivar Petit Coronas were good/popular if thats the case here. And I like to ask you a question: Whats the difference between Bolivar Coronas Junior and Bolivar Petit Corona?


The Boli Petits are 5X42, the coronas J.R. are 4 1/4X42. The petits just seem to have a fuller, more comlex taste,to me anyway. The Part shorts and Boli Petits are tied for 1st with my taste buds. Both very strong, the Boli gives a little more smoking time and more of a spicy, leathery taste. The shorts have great spice and a deep earthy taste. They are both as strong as it gets.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Fred - 
You really know your numbers. 
You are the the ring gage and cigar length wizard.
I agree with you on the top 2 sticks.
.

El Rey del Mundo -
The Boli PC's are about as good as it gets in my opinion.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Bruce5 said:


> Fred -
> You really know your numbers.
> You are the the ring gage and cigar length wizard.
> I agree with you on the top 2 sticks.
> ...


Another plus for the petits over the J.R.'s is the petits are available in cabinet selection, which typically have better construction and age better.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Two other smokes that are definately in my top 10 for small smokes are R.A. Small Club Coronas, and S.L.R. petit coronas.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> Nice choices! SCdLH El Principe is next on my list. How are they by the way?


Awsome.......PM me your addie and I'll send you some.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fredster said:


> Two other smokes that are definately in my top 10 for small smokes are R.A. Small Club Coronas, and S.L.R. petit coronas.


Fred I couldn't agree more on the RASCC.....great little stick. Loved the SLR PC I had, very good indeed. How are you doing down there in Hurricane ally?? You getting ready for Ivan?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

coppertop said:


> Fred I couldn't agree more on the RASCC.....great little stick. Loved the SLR PC I had, very good indeed. How are you doing down there in Hurricane ally?? You getting ready for Ivan?


Looks like Ivan will spare us his wrath, but I'm ready if it turns. I don't want to wish this storm on anyone, but we've had enough in Florida for a while! What is the date on your current R.A.S.C.C's? I have a box from May 04 that are still too young and strong to enjoy. I've got a cab of S.L.R. petits from 03 that are smoking great. If I had to arrange in order of top 5 it would be tough, but I guess it would go 1. Boli petits
2. Part shorts
3. San Crist. El Prinicpe
4. S.L.R. petits
5. R.A.S.C.C.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> 5. R.A.S.C.C.


That's one we forgot (Party Short's little sister), althouhg, I personally never liked their taste.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> That's one we forgot (Party Short's little sister), althouhg, I personally never liked their taste.


R.A. cigars all have a somewhat distinct taste that most people either love or hate. I love em with a couple years age. Very rich and full for such a small smoke. Never was a huge RASS or Gigantes fan though.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> R.A. cigars all have a somewhat distinct taste that most people either love or hate. I love em with a couple years age. Very rich and full for such a small smoke. Never was a huge RASS or Gigantes fan though.


Ah!
Now I, on the other hand, am the other way -- like the big sizes, not the small. The exception being the R.A. Bits of Havana (a Chico).*

*Uh-oh. Now DaveC is gonna get curious about these & go hunt them down -- I believe he has a liking for the Bolivar Chico.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Ah!
> Now I, on the other hand, am the other way -- like the big sizes, not the small. The exception being the R.A. Bits of Havana (a Chico).*
> 
> *Uh-oh. Now DaveC is gonna get curious about these & go hunt them down -- I believe he has a liking for the Bolivar Chico.


The coronas have been discontinued, but I really liked these as well as the 898's. The RASS is ok, but I have never had a Gigantes that was good, except some from 1994. The current ones are bland and weak to me.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Fredster said:


> The coronas have been discontinued, but I really liked these as well as the 898's. The RASS is ok, but I have never had a Gigantes that was good, except some from 1994. The current ones are bland and weak to me.


What!!
The coronas have been discontinued?! That's sacriligious!! That's why they've been so hard to find. Man, I'm pissed. :c :fu

BTW, other really short but vey flavorful smokes include:
Partagas Chico
Punch Cigarillo
Bolivar Chico
H. Upmann Petit
RA Bits of Havana


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> What!!
> The coronas have been discontinued?! That's sacriligious!! That's why they've been so hard to find. Man, I'm pissed. :c :fu
> 
> BTW, other really short but vey flavorful smokes include:
> ...


Mitchell still has some cabs of 50, but they are expensive (600.00). I don't know of any other vendors that still have them. :c


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Fred I don't know off the top of my head what the date is...I'll check when I get home. I'm glad that Ivan will leave you be, I hope it doesn't turn.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Mo nailed it on the head if you want small, small sticks...
These are very tasty, It is the highest wrapper to filler ratio out there.

Partagas Chico
Punch Cigarillo
Bolivar Chico
H. Upmann Petit
RA Bits of Havana

I like Bits of Havana the best.


----------



## Smoke Ring (Aug 11, 2004)

I voted for other. To me the best short stick is the Hemmingway Short Story. I was suprised it didn't make the list! After that, I supposed the Partagas Party Short. 

-Smoke Ring-


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Smoke Ring said:


> I voted for other. To me the best short stick is the Hemmingway Short Story. I was suprised it didn't make the list! After that, I supposed the Partagas Party Short.
> 
> -Smoke Ring-


Your in the Habanos lounge bro, thats why it's not on the list.  Smoked a lot of these many years ago. Honestly, I would take the tiny Boli Chico or just about any Cuban over it, or just about any other Domestic. As far as small non-Cubans go, I agree it's one of the better ones.


----------



## jeffz (Sep 1, 2004)

With out doubt, my favorite is the Boli CJ.
That is one great cigar


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

OK! Just a few days left to vote before the poll closes. 

At the moment (with 50 votes):

1. Party Shorts 54 %
2. Siglo I 16%
3. Other 12% (To you who voted on this please write a post about what you like or you can always dont do it! )
4. Bolivar CJ 10%
5. Montecristo no 5 4%
6. SCdLH Principe/Fonseca Delicias 2%

the rest: zip, zero, nada, 0....

Other comments: It looks like Im probably going to buy some Partagas Shorts!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> OK! Just a few days left to vote before the poll closes.
> 
> At the moment (with 50 votes):
> 
> ...


Thanks for the follow up. I have some information to add, including some of the honorable mentions (I think I got them all). In no particular order:

Party Shorts cab
Cohiba Siglo I 
RASCC
Boli PC cab
SCdH El Principe
Trinidad Reyes
Punch PC
RyJ TPC
SLR PC 
Monte 5
Dip 5

I just got my half from a cab split of Party shorts and have some Siglo I's on the way. 

I like the PC and TPC size and eventually would like to try all of these on the list. That to-buy list just keeps getting longer and longer.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Party short; party short :w 

I got a hold of one of these puppies last week and it barked like a big dog. Previous reviews did not lie. Great taste strength and very complex for a short smoke. Probably my next purchase. How do these age?

T


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> Party short; party short :w
> 
> I got a hold of one of these puppies last week and it barked like a big dog. Previous reviews did not lie. Great taste strength and very complex for a short smoke. Probably my next purchase. How do these age?
> 
> T


Unlike the D4, I love these young or with age. They age well, and because they are so strong they don't lose that much strength.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

And we have a winner in this poll: PARTAGAS SHORTS 31 Votes of 56 - 55.36% of the votes wow! Now you know what to buy when you just dont have a clue of what small cuban stick to get. The rest of the result: See the view poll result!

Thanks for voting!

Rey


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Smoke Ring said:


> I voted for other. To me the best short stick is the Hemmingway Short Story. I was suprised it didn't make the list! After that, I supposed the Partagas Party Short.
> 
> -Smoke Ring-


I hear ya'.
Arturo Fuente makes three cigars in the small Figurado format.

The Short Story
The Best Seller
The Work of Art

Of these three, the Best Seller is my favorite.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Mr. Mo, 

Who's got the best prices on Best Sellers?

I found them on Mikescigars for $139.00 but they are out of stock.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

(909) said:


> Mr. Mo,
> 
> Who's got the best prices on Best Sellers?
> 
> I found them on Mikescigars for $139.00 but they are out of stock.


Almost everybody who carries them, Mike's, FAmous, etc. . . runs out easily. Check with Holt's in Philadelphia, they're a major distributor of the brand. Oftentimes it may not be listed on the web site but the operators will know if it's avail.
PM me if you need further help.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

*La Aroma de Cuba* _Corona Minors_ are very nice.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

(909) said:


> Mr. Mo,
> 
> Who's got the best prices on Best Sellers?
> 
> I found them on Mikescigars for $139.00 but they are out of stock.


Try Famous???

https://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/cigarwire/prices_cigars.php

EDIT - sorry, they are out!

-T


----------

